# Fiona's Murphy Slaw



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Fiona's Murphy Slaw

*Salad:*
1 head green cabbage, fine shredded
1/2 head red cabbage, fine shredded
1 bunch green onions, sliced
1 large carrot, fine shredded
2 Fuji Apples, julienned
2 Asian Pears, julienned
1 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup pecan pieces

*Dressing:*
1 cup Mayonnaise
1 tsp salt
1 tsp celery seed
1 cup cider vinegar

OOPS!  1/4 cup Spicy brown Mustard

Whisk all in bowl and pour over salad...but I messed up...I grabbed the squeeze bottle of Spicy Brown Mustard instead of the Mayo and got about a quarter cup in there before I realized my mistake.

It's delish!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 13, 2010)

WooHoo!  I knew you would come up with something good!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

The dressing was giving me fits.  Usually, for a joke, I'll add tuna to something it doesn't belong in...like Shrek's birthday cake one year (just on one corner, not the whole cake!).


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The dressing was giving me fits.  Usually, for a joke, I'll add tuna to something it doesn't belong in...like Shrek's birthday cake one year (just on one corner, not the whole cake!).


That's so funny!  I may have to adopt that tradition (or adapt).

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, Princess.  That was fast, and it sounds really, really good.  If your Harry Potter test is anything like this, I'm doomed.  ROFL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Wow, Princess. That was fast, and it sounds really, really good. If your Harry Potter test is anything like this, I'm doomed. ROFL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm glad I found this again...


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbara L said:


> WooHoo!  I knew you would come up with something good!
> 
> Barbara





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm glad I found this again...




So are we!!  Thanks!  We aren't big on mustard so I will probably cut back on it.  Just enough for a taste.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 30, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> So are we!!  Thanks!  We aren't big on mustard so I will probably cut back on it.  Just enough for a taste.


I took this to another level--I used 1 kohlrabi in addition to the apple, used key lime juice, and poppy seeds (no pears--yuck), dried cherries, and walnuts. I also used equal parts mayo and "yogurt" cheese (could have been Greek yogurt). It's chilling for tonight--I have some homemade sausages thawing. It has been really humid here lately (I'm on my 4th change of clothes for today and have been running through the sprinkler--first time when I got back at 6:30 from walking the dogs, again at 8:30 after using the push mower to mow alongside the driveway--about to go through the sprinkler again
), so I don't want to cook--but will grill the sausages.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2014)

It's about time for some Murphy's Slaw again...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 6, 2014)

Okay, today I made this:

1/2 head purple cabbage
1 head Napa cabbage
1 small head green cabbage
2 carrots
2 apples
1 cucumber
1/2 knob ginger
3 shallots
dried cherries
roasted walnuts
cider vinegar
EVOO
light sesame seed oil
soy sauce
key lime juice
No mayo--this is an oil and vinegar slaw
Yes, S&P to taste
Everything is to taste--depends on how much cabbage you have. I didn't weigh the cabbage, or the apple, cucumber, carrot, shallot. I have to stop eating it...

Where does the "Murphy" come from? The inspiration lets me play with this. Yum.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay, today I made this:
> 
> 1/2 head purple cabbage
> 1 head Napa cabbage
> ...



Looks good, I'll be trying this combo...love slaw.

Murphy's Law...Murphy Slaw...


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 6, 2014)

Both of these recipes look scrumptious.  I'm also a cole slaw/cabbage lover.  I love the sweet/tart flavor of the added fruit.  On the first recipe it calls for a tsp of celery seed.  That seems like a lot.  Perhaps it is just me who finds the taste of celery seed objectionable.

I also like my cabbage very finely chopped (ala Chick-Fil-A) style.  Is there an easier and less messy way to achieve that texture I prefer?  I usually cross-chop the cabbage which scatters cabbage bits all over the kitchen.  Must be a better way without buying some sort of fancy-wancy kitchen appliance.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 6, 2014)

That sounds delicious, princess.  I love the idea of the addition of dried cranberries and walnuts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Both of these recipes look scrumptious.  I'm also a cole slaw/cabbage lover.  I love the sweet/tart flavor of the added fruit.  On the first recipe it calls for a tsp of celery seed.  That seems like a lot.  Perhaps it is just me who finds the taste of celery seed objectionable.
> 
> I also like my cabbage very finely chopped (ala Chick-Fil-A) style.  Is there an easier and less messy way to achieve that texture I prefer?  I usually cross-chop the cabbage which scatters cabbage bits all over the kitchen.  Must be a better way without buying some sort of fancy-wancy kitchen appliance.



As with all my recipes, feel free to reduce, increase or omit any ingredient.  I just report what I used.

A box grater could give you the right chop or even a food processor.  Since I have never been to a Chik-Fil-A I am unaware of how fine their cabbage is.  Shrek pulverizes his once I am done making most food, so texture is a personal thing, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> That sounds delicious, princess.  I love the idea of the addition of dried cranberries and walnuts.



I hope you try it, it is really good.  Since I have such a craving for raw cabbage lately, I've been trying different things.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Both of these recipes look scrumptious.  I'm also a cole slaw/cabbage lover.  I love the sweet/tart flavor of the added fruit.  On the first recipe it calls for a tsp of celery seed.  That seems like a lot.  Perhaps it is just me who finds the taste of celery seed objectionable.
> 
> I also like my cabbage very finely chopped (ala Chick-Fil-A) style.  Is there an easier and less messy way to achieve that texture I prefer?  I usually cross-chop the cabbage which scatters cabbage bits all over the kitchen.  Must be a better way without buying some sort of fancy-wancy kitchen appliance.



I have the grating attachment for my FP. I send small quarters of the cabbage through the chute, then change blades to the cutting blade. I pulse it for just a couple of times, as you don't want to make mush. So much quicker and cleaner.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2014)

PF, I have a cabbage in the garden ready to be harvested.  I will make this Monday for sure!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks good, I'll be trying this combo...love slaw.
> 
> Murphy's Law...Murphy Slaw...


Ahh--that makes sense. I liked the dash of sesame seed oil since I was kinda going Asian. Forgot to mention that I added chopped fresh Thai basil right before serving.

For those who don't like celery seed, I sometimes use poppy seed in my slaw.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Ahh--that makes sense. I liked the dash of sesame seed oil since I was kinda going Asian. Forgot to mention that I added chopped fresh Thai basil right before serving.
> 
> For those who don't like celery seed, I sometimes use poppy seed in my slaw.



I was challenged at the time to create a recipe that would be under Murphy's Law...I got the recipe and a pun out of it...doubly good.


----------

